
Discovered How to Check If Your Reddit Post Was Removed - istrading
Use archive.is and it will show if the post was removed.  I found out purely by accident on Friday last week.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;archive.is&#x2F;mEw4d
======
WhiteOwlLion
I think you want something like this instead:
[https://www.hongkiat.com/blog/read-reddit-deleted-
comments/](https://www.hongkiat.com/blog/read-reddit-deleted-comments/)

There are services that track deleted comments.

